# Sudo Missing?



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

this isn't exactly thunderbolt specific but it pertains to everything i do with my thunderbolt and since I've never ventured into any of the other sub forums but the bolt one i feel most comfortable here with my fellow bolt users. That said sudo command not found su command not found grep command not found and awk command not found have been driving me insane on my lion mbp '11. They used to work fine, adb worked fine, but somewhere along the line i lost a bunch of commands and yet the libraries are still installed...if anyone could offer any advice it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Aside from using the get install command to update them I don't know but imma amateur...

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 rc3...


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, as far as I know, no one has ported the sudo binary to Android, as it wouldn't make sense unless the Superuser App recognized it or root had a password. Having said that, I'm used to using sudo, so I just wrote a function to emulate it using su -c. I'd be happy to help you get one written for your system later, but it appears that a few things are missing.

If su doesn't work, that most likely means it has either been moved or uninstalled. I'd recommend reflashing one of the Su3 packages from ROM Manager. That should give you su back. As for grep and awk, both should be included in busybox, so my guess is that busybox was moved also, or again, was uninstalled somehow. Might want to grab Stephen Erickson's Busybox App from the market, it will allow you to install busybox and keep you updated about new versions. However, it needs root permissions to operate, so flashing the Su package is the first step.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Fyi, watch your language please. We're a family-friendly (kinda) forum, so harsh profanity isn't allowed. I understand it wasn't malicious - just frustration, so no worries.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

im not sure if i was understood these commands aren't missing from my terminal on my phone but my os x terminal


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Haha, ahh, I see. Well, that means something completely different. Your Mac OS install has be bjorked somehow. If any of those commands are no longer found (as in, they don't even return "you don't have permissions to do this"), then something went terribly terribly wrong.

Also, I don't know where you'd go about getting copies of them since Apple certainly doesn't distribute binaries, so you may actually have to reinstall.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

@&^%&!$*#%$!#*&^$%!*& whatever.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

here i am on the other end of a fresh install and I'm hoping sudo works...


----------

